# Lathe upgrade



## chriswright

I'm with you. I want a Powermatic as well, but for what I plan on turning mostly, I would love to have the DVR XP. A buddy of mine has one and just loves it.


----------



## jspelbring

I faced the same issue a year ago - and had the same two contenders. I opted for the Nova - I love it. I even went for the cast iron legs. What can I say? I'm a sucker for really heavy machinery.

A year+ later, and I don't regret my decision at all. It's done everything I've asked of it. I'm still thinking about the bowl outrigger, but so far, I haven't needed it.

Congrats on your purchase, and thanks for the review.


----------



## WadeP

I have had my DVR for several years and have been very pleased with it.
Enjoy!!


----------



## croessler

My choice was really down to the DVR and the 3520b; I however opted for the 3520b… I like both lathes and have not looked back either. Great choice!!


----------



## lovestoys

I too opted for the Nova - and picked up the steel stand (heavy enough!) extension bed and the outrigger. So far I've not been able to play with it more than a couple candlesticks and a bunch of pens. I have a set of 15 or so hunks of ambrosia maple that are stacked for roughing out - and will be used to put the lathe-or me-through our paces. Still getting used to the speed control, it's got great range, it's just a different control feel than the Jet mini lathe I had.

Have fun - ride the bevel!


----------



## JollyGreen67

I also went for the DVR. Looked a looooong time for something to replace my Rikon midi. Liked the 320B and
the Jet 1620VS, but chose the DVR. Yeah, the price had a lot to do with it, even tho the Jet was cheaper, I do
not have the room for a large lathe in my itty-bitty 1/3 garage, what with all the rest of the "stuff" that's there.
The only think is - mine is not a quiet as other DVR owners claim. It "GROWLS" at me. I believe it's a bearing
in the head. In the off position, I can hear a clicking sound when i revolve the the shaft at low speed, by hand.
I've emailed the dudes at Novaand, not sure if I got a "song and dance" or not. Anybody else out there in LJ
land have any ideas?


----------



## Jarrhead

Update to the original post.

So, I finally got moved and settled in my new house. There are pictures of the new shop posted on "My Woodshop". Since I had a recent post to this review, I thought I would point out that I finally addressed the lathe stand issue. You can see how I did that at:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46356

For those of you that were concerned about the weight, I did decide to bolt it to the floor, but I'm still not sure it was necessary.


----------

